# Pre-made liquid soap base



## DCNeicey122 (Aug 11, 2017)

Hello. Has anyone ever used a premade liquid soap base? I'm looking to try my hand on a citric acid free soap base. Any suggestions?


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 11, 2017)

I used to use one a long time ago from WSP (WholesaleSuppliesPlus) before I started making my own. I don't recall it having any citric acid in it, but it was syndet-based, though, so if that's also something you don't desire, you might want to look for a pre-made base somewhere other than WSP, because pretty much all of theirs are syndet-based from the looks of it. 

If you are looking for a base made with oils and KOH instead of syndets, I would check out Texas Natural Supply. They sell pre-made liquid soap bases, too, but without syndets. Here's one of theirs made without citric acid: http://www.texasnaturalsupply.com/Liquid-Soap-Organic-All-Natural-p/lsos-bs.htm I've never used any of their bases, but the ingredients look like the same as what I use in my own that I make from scratch.

If you're feeling adventurous, it's actually very easy to make your own from scratch. Making you own puts you in the driver's seat of being able to control what goes into your soap. For what it's worth, I've never added citric acid to mine. My formula is perfectly fine with it.


IrishLass


----------



## DCNeicey122 (Aug 11, 2017)

Hi IrishLass. I'm new to making soap (any kind of soap) so I don't know "soap language 
How simple is it to make a body wash (liquid soap) that doesn't irritate eczema? I would love any help I could get.


----------



## NsMar42111 (Aug 11, 2017)

Irishlass, I love you! I was just looking for this because I haven't mastered liquid soap yet. 

DC, that's going to be hard to answer because "eczema" has so many different causes. May I suggest you try out some homemade bars and find one that doesn't irritate your skin, and then you will know what to use for a liquid soap? I would start with maybe an unscented oatmeal honey bar (made from those, not scented with them) if it was me....


----------



## Susie (Aug 11, 2017)

I would use handmade bar soap for any eczema.  Reason being that liquid soap has less superfat and more coconut oil.  It is much more likely to dry your skin.


----------



## penelopejane (Aug 12, 2017)

You can make 100% olive oil bar soap or liquid soap.
Both are very mild and depending on your skin might help. 
Eczema is incredibly variable and can be effected by the weather, dust, pollen etc so one size really does not fit all, unfortunately.


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 12, 2017)

DCNeicey122 said:


> Hi IrishLass. I'm new to making soap (any kind of soap) so I don't know "soap language
> How simple is it to make a body wash (liquid soap) that doesn't irritate eczema? I would love any help I could get.


 
My apologies!  'Syndet' is an abbreviated term we use around here to refer to 'synthetic detergents', such as sodium lauryl sulphate and the like. Syndet-based cleansers are different from true soap, which is made by mixing oils with lye- either KOH (potassium hydroxide) and/or NaOH (sodium hydroxide). 

Like the others have said, eczema is a toughy because it's so variable from person to person. What works for one might not work for someone else because of whatever uniquely individual, underlying health factors that might be present in that person.

Having said that, though, there are a good handful of folks on the forum that have found relief just by switching from commercially-made soap to handmade soap, and/or being able to tailor certain handmade formulas to better fit their individual needs. 

An anecdote from my personal file: both my nephew and my sister-in-law both deal with dermatological issues that are exacerbated by many of the commercial brands of soap. Their skin becomes red and dry and cracked whenever they wash with them, but they do very well with my handmade soap (both my bar soap and also my creamy coco-shea glycerin liquid soap). I didn't set out to specially formulate my soaps especially for them or anything like that (I formulated them to my own tastes), but it turned out that their skins happen to really like my soap. They both can wash with them without their skin turning red, dry or cracked. 

As a matter of fact, my nephew came over yesterday and I sent him home with a grocery-sized sack of my handmade soap. About a month ago or so he had run out of the last stash I gave to him and in the meantime had resorted to using a commercial brand for expedience sake. The poor thing- he showed me his hands and they were red and raw and dry. He was _so happy_ that I had plenty of my soap on hand to give to him. 

For what it's worth, I posted my creamy-coco shea liquid soap formula on the forum *here*. It's the only liquid soap that my sister-in-law can use without her skin becoming irritated. Of course, I can't guarantee that it will work for you, too, but it's worth a try.

And here is a post by our Susie which includes her recipe for lard soap that has helped with her eczema: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showpost.php?p=649793&postcount=7


IrishLass


----------



## DCNeicey122 (Aug 13, 2017)

IrishLass I'm making my ingredient list so I place an online order. It's worth a shot. I'll let you know how it turns out. Thanks love


----------

